# The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD OS book



## eof (Sep 22, 2013)

The general structure of the kernel hasn't changed much, but I was looking for info on the following:

1. Are there any parts of the book that are obsolete?

2. If parts of the book are obsolete, are there any articles that cover current implementations (from e.g. USENIX etc.)?

Thank you.


----------



## synack (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi EOF,

check out the architecture handbook here;

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/arch-handbook/index.html

and the developers handbook here;

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/index.html

I had an interesting conversation on IRC awhile ago about this. There are part of the book in the online documentation listed and I was told by a user that asked 'The FreeBSD oracles' that the book is currently one of the best source of information regarding the design and implementation of FreeBSD. There is currently work being done on a revised edition. I am using the Version 5.2 book. Below are the chat logs... (on Freenode I go by paranoid_denizen)

edit: You might also want to Check out this Book from No Starch Press as an introduction to kernel hacking;
http://nostarch.com/rootkits.htm



> **** BEGIN LOGGING AT Thu Jun  6 17:30:08 2013
> 
> [koobs has address ~koobs@freebsd/developer/koobs]
> Jun 06 17:30:08 <koobs>	[17] <@koobs> [17] <paranoid_denizen> is the arch-handbook the best place to learn FreeBSD internals? I ask because the book 'The design and implementation of the FreeBSD operating system' seems well out of date since it deals with  5.2
> ...


----------

